# Asphalt



## klivec (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi dear friends!

Immediately, I want to apologize for my English. My name is Vladimir, I live and work in Ukraine! Here in America has long been popular asphalt shingle roofing, then in Ukraine have started to be popular few years ago. In Ukraine contractor's sold the Finnish, American and Russian brands. I personally love the American Shingles for their history, experience, and technology. But sellers of Finnish brands claim that their shingles (one layer) with SBS modified bitumen is better then laminated American models. I work in roofing-company(sales),our company is an importer of such brands as Owens Corning and GAF. Our supplier says that all laminated shingles (OC, and GAF) are made using of oxidized bitumen, without adding a modificaters(SBS). But, I for myself did not understand who to believe, because nowhere on the official website (OK, and GAF) I didn't find any words about an oxidation of the bitumen. Help me understand, please, still in the GAF and OC are using oxidized bitumen or SBS for manufacturing their shingles? Thanks in advance for your reply. Now I should read your forum more, for a lot of interesting information found here


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, that's how it works. The other supplier says his is different AND better. It might be different, but you might have to be the judge of whether or nor it is better.

Given the level of manufacturing here in the US, I would tend to doubt that we are going to see / install the Finnish shingles you are looking at, since it would be tough (I would think) for imported shingles here to be price competitive.

So I don't know that anyone here is going to be much help on that.

But I would ask "how much better?" Especially if a supplier is asking me to switch from what has been working for me, I am going to need a pretty good reason to do it.

How much does a bundle of Timberline HD cost over there?


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes having different opinions makes us confused. But you can believe based on what you really observed on the product or you can inquire to expert and trusted contractor.
You may contact us at http://www.topviewroofing.com or call us:405-543-2920. you can freely ask us whatever your concerns about roofing products.


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

*Modified shingles*

For a short time in 1993, in Miami after Andrew, Muhlarkey and Atlas were the only approved shingles. They are still the only makers of a "true" modified I know of, but I'm not exactly looking for 'em.
Helluva shingle though... :whistling:


----------

